# Weird Manumatic Behaviour



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

totally agree..i noticed the same thing since day one.......in auto it accelerates faster and the engine makes that 'revving sound'..in 'manumatic'...everything is gradual ...


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

jlalill said:


> totally agree..i noticed the same thing since day one.......in auto it accelerates faster and the engine makes that 'revving sound'..in 'manumatic'...everything is gradual ...


On the highway when you're cruising in 6th, to accelerate like you do in the auto mode, tapshift down twice thus putting you into 4th (it's the same thing the auto does). That should get your revs up there and your car accelerating faster.


----------



## rdkeller61 (Feb 10, 2011)

Wouldn't this happen in automatic mode because the trans would downshift to a lower gear because it senses you want to increase speed by matting the pedal, but in manumatic mode the trans just stays in 6th gear, waiting for you to downshift so the revs stay low.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

For regular driving, I don't like the tap shifting. I also doubt I am getting better fuel economy compared to my conservartive light foot driving in Auto. What I do like about manual gear selection is the ability to hold it in certain gears for windy mountain road driving. Much better than constant braking.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess that I am way older than all of these posters.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The trans is doing exactly what you are telling it to do. That is to not downshift and use the current gear to accelerate. Using 5th or 6th to accelerate is going to take a while. Thats why the auto shifts down to 3rd or 4th to get the engine revving. Like VictoryRed said, if you want to get moving in a hurry you must downshift as well to get into a gear that is going to provide some power.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

When you pull the shift lever to the left, you are not in any kind of automatic mode, but in manual shift mode. If you go there in 6th gear, you are stuck in 6th until you down shift. 

Some have reviewed the Sport Shift mode that is included with the Trifecta Tune. When you pull the lever left, it goes into a snappy Manumatic mode unless you tap up or down, which then puts it in manual mode. 

Manumatic is Ford's term by the way.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> When you pull the shift lever to the left, you are not in any kind of automatic mode, but in manual shift mode. If you go there in 6th gear, you are stuck in 6th until you down shift.
> 
> Some have reviewed the Sport Shift mode that is included with the Trifecta Tune. When you pull the lever left, it goes into a snappy Manumatic mode unless you tap up or down, which then puts it in manual mode.
> 
> Manumatic is Ford's term by the way.


yes, what he said. 
it sounds like your car is behaving as it should. in manual mode it wants you to tell it what to do.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> When you pull the shift lever to the left, you are not in any kind of automatic mode, but in manual shift mode. If you go there in 6th gear, you are stuck in 6th until you down shift.


 Not quite true. Try this out...put in manual mode when you are in 6th. Slow the car down to a stop and watch the numbers on the gear indicator drop. The transmission will not stay in 6 all the way down.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Not quite true. Try this out...put in manual mode when you are in 6th. Slow the car down to a stop and watch the numbers on the gear indicator drop. The transmission will not stay in 6 all the way down.


That is true when slowing, but the car will not auto downshift during acceleration.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Not quite true. Try this out...put in manual mode when you are in 6th. Slow the car down to a stop and watch the numbers on the gear indicator drop. The transmission will not stay in 6 all the way down.


This is the override to the semi-manual mode to prevent stalling. It will only downshift when the RPMs drop below a certain point. Since you don't have a clutch, and auto shifting into neutral would be disastrous, its only option is to downshift.

This exception aside, it performs just as stated. The problem people are experianceing extends from never having driven a manual and the belief that semi-manual mode performs like auto mode.

Like several people have stated, downshift to get more power. The more power you want the further down you downshift while accelerating and then upshift at RPMs approch whatever number your happy with.


----------

